

Supporting Africa’s ‘can-do’ start-ups - spoiledtechie
http://www.businessday.co.za/Articles/Content.aspx?id=124431

======
spoiledtechie
Its good to see Branson reaching out into this field.

He has always been a hero of mine after watching his TED video.
[http://www.ted.com/talks/richard_branson_s_life_at_30_000_fe...](http://www.ted.com/talks/richard_branson_s_life_at_30_000_feet.html)

